# Can someone identify who makes this?



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, i have been looking for a coal tower just like the one in this video for a while now, but i cant find it. It is shown really well at 1:27. I don't know if this is even possible, but can someone identify who makes it? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YNeJ8goKbKE

I didn't hear him say what it was, and he also doesn't say that he made it either. If you can help that would be great!!! Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Want a questionable guess? That coal tipple looks scratch built
to me, neatly done but it needs more details. It would be easy to do. If you are near a hobby shop check the Plastruct construction materials, also those by Evergreen.
You can also get these materials from the on line Hobby shops.
The conveyor and it's supports could easily be constructed using those
products.

Check Google for Coaling towers (to provide coal for loco tenders) and
Coal mine tipples where coal is sorted before loading into hopper
cars. You'll see a wide variety that you can use for
guidance. If you have an HO scale ruler your projects will be
much easier to make.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

So u think the whole thing is homemade?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe leave a comment and ask him how it was made, he responded to a question a few months ago?


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Great idea, thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Google image search Model Train Coal Tower and have a Bonanza of choices.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most commercially made buildings have a good deal of detail.
That coal tipple does not. It appears to be a simple card stock
or styrene scratch build to me.

One of the pleasures of having a model railroad is scratch building
your scenery. It is not difficult, and affords many hours of
interesting time spent on your creation. You'll make a mess of
the first buildings but soon you'll get the hang of it and things
start looking good.

I wouldn't start with that coal tipple tho. Instead try your hand
at a small office building for it, or a small yard shack. Google
up pictures of what you want to build and that will guide your
design.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I was going to make little shacks for along the tracks.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here you go, I have that on my layout also. 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3051

He just used all the conveyor parts where I didn't. 

This one.








David


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey I found it. It's a Walther's kit that has been kit bashed.

https://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3051

If you go here: http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/
and download the December issue they have one in there that they reworked. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Now my next question is how could I make it look better? For a coal tower


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you making it for servicing steamers or loading cars ? For loading cars I think it is the first picture I posted you can see a small scale house I put in. Then weather it with black and dark gray powders. Look for pictures of flood loaders/coal loaders in Bing and Google so you can see the patterns that the dust and grime will make. I have not weathered mine yet. I am doing all my cars now. 

David.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

i am going to use it as a loader. You have the building, can u tell me how long the conveyor belt thing is? i need to know, so that if it isnt long enough ik i have to make one. Thanks


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I had to dig in the spare parts box but I found it. It is 3 sections long and each section is 8 inches long so you 'll have 2 feet of conveyor to play with. 

David


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Walthers belt conveyor (FYI...on sale for $15.98 right now)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3149


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Aminnich said:


> Now my next question is how could I make it look better? For a coal tower


The coaling tower or tipple (whichever) shown in your
video is far too neat and plain.

It would be simple to construct with card stock or styrene
siding materials, but it drastically
needs detail.

I feel that the upper part of the Walthers structure also is lacking
detail.

I would go to a hobby shop and look thru their Evergreen plastic
materials. Plastruct also offers many modelling structural
shapes. You should find scale boards of various sizes and shapes.
Using some of these as outside framing would add interest and
depth to both pictured models. You might also add a ladder to
some 'access' door and frame that. Perhaps some outdoor piping
for 'dust control'. It should end up quite weathered. Coal is
not 'clean'.

I always suggest that you use Google to look at actual structures
that you want to model. There are many different designs for
various uses around the country. Look for both historic Locomotive Coaling stations
and also Coal Mine Tipples. You'll see that most are covered
in various exterior details.

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That model is really a flood loader meant to fill coal cars as they pass underneath without the train really even stopping (just driving through.)

These are used at the head of a coal mine and the coal literally comes straight out of the mine and into the flood loader for rapid transport.

Here's a prototype pic from Virginia.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks, but just to clarify, the conveyor does come with the building, right?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Aminnich said:


> Thanks, but just to clarify, the conveyor does come with the building, right?


Yes - it does include some conveyor sections

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-3051


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes as said above the conveyor in the kit is 3 sections long and each section is 8 inches long so you 'll have 2 feet of conveyor and it has all the supports you'll need and easy to modify for what ever angle you need for it. 

David


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------

